

Theory and Practice of Logic Programming [pdf] - setori88
http://arxiv.org/pdf/cs/0208029

======
pasbesoin
In case anyone wants to know what it is before dealing with a PDF:

 _Logic programming in the context of multiparadigm programming: the Oz
experience_

[http://docs.google.com/gview?url=http%3A%2F%2Farxiv.org%2FPS...](http://docs.google.com/gview?url=http%3A%2F%2Farxiv.org%2FPS_cache%2Fcs%2Fpdf%2F0208%2F0208029v1.pdf)

